# Night vision or (red/ green) led's for coyote?



## THEFISHHUNTER

I have been using the mounted red/ green LEDs on the top of my scope for the past year. Don't get me wrong, they work great as far as sight distance, target id, and shooting out to 150 yards. However, the only coyotes I have been able to see with the LEDs I believe one or two were spooked by my red LED flashlight. I just purchased a night vision scope from Amazon and I am going to give that a try. What do you use? If you use the LED flashlights, do you think they spook Coyotes? If you use night vision, have you had any luck with them in Michigan?


----------



## doggk9

Night vision makes you invisible unless they wind you or you sit in the open. At the end of the day they have the best noses around and their own night vision. Nothing is 100% but its close lol.


----------



## Corbin Kench

I run Predator Hunter Outdoors NightSnipe gun lights and head lamps. You can see eyes out to 400 yards and can shoot over 200 (most night time guns can't shoot this far accurately). I shot a fox last year at 239 yards with my 17 WSM using these lights. It is a Michigan company as well!


----------



## rotty

I use both, lights from Predator hunter outdoors, and NV, key with using lights is don't shine it directly in their eyes, keep em in the "halo"


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER

Great info...thx all...


----------



## fr3db3ar

Does Paul offer an IR bulb in his lights? That's another option if you're using NV.


----------



## rotty

Paul does offer an I.R. illuminator seperate of the lights


----------



## slowpoke

Here is a good video.


----------



## NightSnipePaul

slowpoke said:


> Here is a good video.


Hi Guys,

For my new adjustable beam lights coming out the end of November I will have red, green, white and an 850NM IR led that are all interchangeable. I will also have an IR led for my current fixed beam light which will work great for our limited shooting distances in Michigan. It will throw a bit of a larger beam just as the current red and green beam shines. I also currently have IR illuminators for sale in single light or kit form. The NS-250 with a 43mm bezel and an NS350 with 54mm bezel both of which are adjustable beam.

I as well as Bob Abbott and Rob Schultz from Dog Tired TV have done quite a bit of testing of these new illuminators using the Sightmark Photon XT series digital night vision scopes as well as the Pulsar Digisight 850. I like to use the Photon series as a good comparison point considering they are entry level night vision. With the stock IR illuminator on the the Photon XT 6.5x50L ( which is the high end Photon) scope you are looking at around 170 yards max distance and the clarity is pretty grainy at that distance. With that being said, using the NightSnipe NS350 illuminator you are taking that scope to 400 yard visibility and greatly increasing the clarity / resolution at distances from 50 yards out to 400 +.

The NightSnipe NS250 will get you 300 yards visibility from that same photon. It is a hell of a setup for around the $700 mark with the entire illuminator kit that includes the illuminator, Flambeau hard case, 2 18650 rechargeable batteries with car and wall plugs, an AR rail mount as well as a high ring mount that will mount the illuminator right to the side of the photon scope with its built in picatinny rail. The Photons are already great scopes for the price and adding the $160 illuminator to it doubles it's distance and clarity. It is an all around great package for around $700 give or take depending on the Photon and Illuminator kit.

We also tested the new IR led in the new NightSnipe adjustable beam light which is a bigger light with a 67mm bezel. We tested it with the Pulsar Digisight 850.which is a $2000 scope and capable of 250 ish visibility with the stock illuminator. The scope is naturally a clearer viewing scope then the Photons and the price tag shows that.

The 67mm NightSnipe Adjustable (NS500) was allowing us to see branches on trees at the 650 yard treeline that ended the field we were in. This is pretty extreme but it shows the capabilities of these NIghtSnipe aftermarket illuminators.

Back to the Fishhunters question. Night vision will be great for shooting or following once the predator is located. Scanning for eyes with nightvision mounted on a weapon can be done but I find that using the red light allows for much faster eyeshine detection and a higher success rate. Using the night vision once located will allow you to obviously use the light less if your dealing with light shy critters.

If anyone has has any questions feel free to shoot me a PM, call me or email. I'll be glad to help. 

I have the Photons with the IR kits on the website right now. The individual Photon scopes, individual IR illuminators and illuminator kits will be listed this weekend. 

http://predatorhunteroutdoors.com/storefront/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=22

[email protected]
586-596-3655


----------

